

Taking the guesswork out of airfares - FLYR
http://story.getflyr.com/post/88989665178/taking-the-guesswork-out-of-airfares

======
nwenzel
"\- Asses"

Pretty sure that doesn't mean what you want it to mean.

~~~
FLYR
Indeed! more like: " Assess whether a better deal might become available
during the period." Good catch ;-)

